# Ch. Myla's Mission Impossible



## tomkalina (May 25, 2016)

......we call him Cruisey (For obvious reasons). Our foster black miniature schnauzer actively engaged keeping garden varmints from eating tender shoots. Dogs rock!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 25, 2016)

well camouflaged


----------



## Wendy (May 25, 2016)

Handsome pup! Do you have a bigger photo?

BTW.....dogs drool....cats RULE! :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## abax (May 25, 2016)

Now that's a terrier of good repute doing his duty. Good
boy! I have four dogs, but they don't equal one good
terrier for keeping critters at bay. I can't see him well, but
he looks to have a bit of Scottie in there somewhere. Oops,
I just noticed the Champion designation...scratch the Scottie
reference.


----------

